# Sedation for colono,Versed?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I will need a short colono(2 feets) to participate in the "Talnetant" clinicals trial.I know how PAINFUL it can be.The nurse told me that i can be sedated with Versed.Any experience with it?


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi SpAsMaN,I have had versed a couple of times.....it is a conscious sedation. You are out of it as far as remembering what is going on but you are alert enough to follow directions that are given to you. It is like a twilight sleep......where people can talk to you but as far as you are concerned you are fast asleep and have no memory of anyone talking to you....my brother use to do that to me all the time when I would sleep walk....talk to me and get to me to say silly stuff and then tease me about it when I did wake up - not having any memory of it happening.Basically, as far as I was concerned, I was completely under. I have no memory of the procedures when it was used. The bad thing though, was that it made me throw-up for some time afterwards but I heard they can give you something for that if they know ahead of time that you react that way.If you are on any narcotic type pain meds, make sure you tell the nurse ahead of time....they may need to give you more of the versed to get you to the right level of sedation i that case. I think they will do everything they can to make sure you are at the right level.....Laurie


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I had a really bad reaction to versid resulting in the colonoscopy from HELL 10 yrs ago. I had what is termed a "paradoxyl" reaction, which though very rare means the "opposite from what is expected". In my case it caused me to become severely aggitiated, anxious and out of control. I was awake, alert and remembered the entire thing.Most people, probably 99%, find that versid relaxes them to the point where they are almost asleep, are comfortable and have no memory of what happened.You shouldnt drive or cook for 24 hours after getting versid, cause you can forget things.Hope this helps


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Spas,What kind of trials?I have had versed many times. Usually it is combined with Demerol. Demerol for pain and Versed to relax you and to forget what is going on. The last colonoscopy that I had was back in October 2004. They could not get me to go to sleep, so they had to get an anesthesiologist. Now I realize that the medication that I had been taking for my surgery (one month earlier) kept me from falling asleep.Here is a link about Versed: Midazolam (Versed) information Hope that helps,Leo


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

i don't know what my doc used on MOnday or the last time i was there three years ago, but they will not perform the test unless you are asleep.....i asked what sedation i was getting on monday but the anestesiologist acted like i didn't need to know..all he offered was that it wasn't a narcotic so i wouldn't get sick off of it...also mentioned that every couple of years there are new drugs and what i got was one of them.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Nancy,that's scary.Are they able to reverse Versed when this reaction happen?Also,i'm worrie that the scope will rupture my ass.







It's dry and tigth in that area.


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

I am sure that the doctor will use plenty of "Lube"!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Spasman. I had a very rare reaction. I'm sure you wont have a problem with it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Nancy,Are they able to "reverse" Versed when this reaction happen?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

In my expereince they just kept giving me more versid (the normal dose is 1-2mg iv). They had to stop at 9 mg or whatever is the "limit" for doing things safely. It wasnt the type of reaction that was/is dangerous to your health. In my experience the versid didnt work but rather had the opposite effect. Severe agitation. I had and still have a very bad memory of the whole experience, which was unpleasant but it wasnt like a life threatening allergic reaction to the versid. If that were about to happen there would be drugs available to counteract it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know people that have a reaction like that to Valium.Instead of calming them down for a proceedure it is like giving them speed.One of my Dad's friends had that. They gave him the Valium and went away for awhile. Came back he was bouncing off the walls. For that they just let it wear off, then gave him something else.I'm not sure how reversal drugs work with paradoxical reactions...usually they mess with the same receptors and stuff rather than getting the drug out of the system, so it may be that they might work in unpredictable ways.K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have had this kind of reaction as soon as some drug enter my stomack.Dilaudid,Melatonin,...Weird,i felt like my blood pressure was going high and agitated.I will remember the term "paradoxyl" reaction.It may help me in the future.ThanksLeo,learn more about Talnetant in the news,research..section.I have posted about it.


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

I had the paradoxyl reaction to versid and whatever else they use for the colonoscopy. The GI told my hubby he gave me enough to knock the 3 of them out(he had a student with him) and I was awake the whole time and remember everything. I'm like that with all meds, in the ER once they gave me demerol and the nurse said I'll be out... I wasn't. When they give me script for percacet or loracet, I don't get drowsy I get kinda hyper. I'm due for a laprascopy in March, I hope I go under ok.


----------



## CalifCarl (Aug 24, 2001)

Spasman, you said 2 feet, which is long for a sig and short for the colonoscopy which is I think 30 inches. The sigmoid is about 18 inches and I've never had any drug for that procedure. The first two colonoscopy I was awake and felt pain when they pumped the air in to go around the corners. My last one I told them about the pain from the first two and they fixed that. Don't remember a thing. Same way with the enoscopy. The Dr told me that I would have to swallow the tube to help him get it down. I told him I had a hig gag reflex and I wanted no part of that. He said no problem and I don't remember a thing during the procedure.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

A colonoscopy is like being sodomised. http://allnurses.com/jump.cgi?ID=703


----------



## 20320 (Jun 17, 2005)

Had my first colonoscopy earlier this week. Test itself was ok, and results were normal, but got terribly sick after. Possible from versed? Barfing and my ibs has been rough all week. Have a follow up with the doc next week, trying to beat this damn thing. Have been dealing with ibs for over 20 years. Anyone try working with a nutrionist?


----------

